# Pink himalayan sea salt....



## justbecool1234 (Sep 27, 2015)

does it have iodine?  if not, what are some other sources of iodine that you guys eat?


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 27, 2015)

Shell fish. 
I don't eat it for the iodine, I just know it's a source.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 27, 2015)

Popcorn....


----------



## DF (Sep 27, 2015)

I just drink iodine right out of the bottle... Mmmmmm


----------



## nightster (Sep 27, 2015)

I just lick old bandaids with the hope there is still some on them. Lol...


----------



## stonetag (Sep 27, 2015)

Iodine is added to salt by the way.


----------



## MindlessWork (Sep 27, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Iodine is added to salt by the way.



This. There's also salt sold that does not have iodine added and it's marked on the container.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 28, 2015)

Two step process to making sure you have healthy iodine levels: 1) throw away queer pink salt, and 2) eat normal shit.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 28, 2015)

DF said:


> I just drink iodine right out of the bottle... Mmmmmm



I used to do that but it fukked with my stomach


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 28, 2015)

I assume you're asking for thyroid reasons?

You could always supplement with Iodoral if you want.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 28, 2015)

normail iodized salt... they sell it at any grocery store...


----------



## justbecool1234 (Sep 28, 2015)

I dunno... I guess this where I have over complicated things


----------



## justbecool1234 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for the responses guys!


----------

